# Caragana Lidded Boxes



## rdabpenman (Jan 25, 2013)

Turned these a while back from some large diameter 80 year old (Caragana Carborescens, Siberian Pea Shrub ) that has been dried for 8 years.
Measure 1-1/2" Diameter X 3" Tall.
Finished with 4 coats of BLO.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/1ACaraganaBox.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/1-CarganaBox.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/1B-CaraganaBox.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/2-CaraganaBox.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/2A-CaraganaBox.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/2B-CaraganaBox.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/2C-CaraganaBox.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/2D-CaraganaBox.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/3-CaraganaBox.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/3A-CaraganaBox.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/3B-CaraganaBox.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/3C-CaraganaBox.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/4-CaraganaBoxes.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Wood%20Turning/5-CaraganaBoxes.jpg


----------



## BarbS (Jan 25, 2013)

A really efficient way to do your boxes, Les. They look great.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 25, 2013)

I really like the look of the first one, kind of reminds me of DKMD's peppermill shape, looks really clean.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice boxes! I've never heard of that wood, is it native to your location? I really like the look of it...


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 26, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice boxes! I've never heard of that wood, is it native to your location? I really like the look of it...



Barry,
Caragana has been used as shelter belts on farm land in western Canada since the 1920's.

Les


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful work, Les! Never heard of the wood, but it's pretty stuff... Your turning just makes it that much nicer!


----------

